# No More Pistons and Petrol for me



## GTA (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this EV scene... I am a Hard headed Petrol head, but now i'm getting older and the stuff I read on here are getting to me...BIG TIME!!! 

I need to Start of somewhere and 2010 is the year for this... My knowlage on Electricity.... is NONE. This is where I need your help. I want to start with a E-Motorcycle. Fitting the parts on the Motorcycle is not a problem. 

Where do I start? Obvious i need a motor, but all the little controllers is confusing.

This is what i want to achieve with my EM.
- Should reach a Max of 130km/h
- Driving Distance around 50km (Before recharging)
- Will be in traffic most of the time
- Will I need a MC gearbox?

Now what do you guys recon.?
What size motor do I need?
How many batteries do i need and what kind of batteries do I need?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

NO GEARBOX !!!

your bike is going to be easy. btw what is the donor bike ?
Use an AC motor like Frodus is getting for his VFR.
http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MT5615
this might be a bit big, be doing wheelies with this.
Must have regen for a commuter, you will be using it all the time. Your front brake discs will get rust on them


----------



## GTA (Feb 9, 2010)

RIPPERTON said:


> NO GEARBOX !!!
> 
> your bike is going to be easy. btw what is the donor bike ?
> Use an AC motor like Frodus is getting for his VFR.
> ...


I'm thinking af a Honda CBR 400 donor.

What Batteries and how many should I use?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

GTA said:


> I'm thinking af a Honda CBR 400 donor.
> 
> What Batteries and how many should I use?



Good choice, nice wide aluminium frame. do me a favour and use aluminium angle if you can to frame the batteries not steel. watch my R1 thread.

Batteries are whatever you can afford, try to get lithium of course
First find the motor and controller you want and then design the battery, match amps / volts to the motor although overvolting and overamping is not prohibited if you have good motor cooling.

Electric Motorcycle design philosophy #347 :
If you can only just fit you batteries in the bike, you are on the right track.
ie try to fill every space with battery.


----------

